# Netzschütze bei Umrichter noch nötig?



## Safety (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, Ich stelle diese Frage nochmal hier!
  Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Stand der Technik im Bereich Servoverstärker und FU ist, hier natürlich die Safetylösungen. Wenn man einen Umrichter mit integrierter Sicherheit benutzt braucht man dann noch einen Netzschütz?


----------



## Deltal (4 Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube bei SEW wird z.B. das Netzschütz abgeschaltet wenn der Bremswiderstand zu heiß wird. Eventuell ist das Ding eher dazu da damit sich der Umrichter selbst abschalten kann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

Mit den Gedanken Netzschütze zu sparen hatte ich auch schon einmal
gespielt, aber wie Deltal schon schreibt, ist da das Problemm der Brems-
widerstände. Werden die zu heiß muss das Netz weggeschaltet werden, da
sonst im Fehlerfall weiter bestromt wird und es zum Brand kommen kann. 
Aus Sicherheitstechnischer Sicht könnte man sich die Netzschütze ersparen.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Oktober 2011)

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/Busi...ncy+Converters/VLT+AutomationDrive+FC+300.htm



> *Sicherheit serienmäßig
> *Der VLT® AutomationDrive FC 302 verfügt serienmäßig über einen sicheren Eingang, der die Funktion „STO“ (Save Torque Off) gemäß der EN 61800-5-2 mit Sicherheitskategorie SIL 2 / EN 61508 bzw. PL d EN ISO 13849-1
> erfüllt wird.


Wir haben in der jüngeren Vergangenheit immer abgangsseitig abgeschaltet und nun verlassen wir uns nur noch bei lebensbedrohlichen Maschinenteilen nicht nur auf den Umrichter. Aber gewöhnliche Sachen, da verlassen wir uns auf den Umrichter.


----------



## Safety (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  meine Erfahrung ist das es Hersteller gibt die noch einen Netzschütz brauchen und andere die nur eine Netztrenneinrichtung benötigen. Da ich aber nur wenige Hersteller kenne wollte ich mal erfahren wie Ihr das macht.
  Natürlich kann man eine Sicherheitsfunktion um eine Sicherheitsfunktion bauen aber warum?
  Man hat ein zu minderndes Risiko ermittelt und dieses kann man mit den STO des Umrichters erfüllen. Warum dann z.B. bei PLd nochmal zwei Schütze einbauen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2011)

Bei SEW oder KEB wurde nur gesagt, das dieses Erfordelich ist wenn sich die
Bremswiderstände nicht selber schützen, also quasi Eigensicher sind. Bei den
größten Widerstände muss entweder ein Bimetall im Bremskreis verbaut werden
oder der Widerstand hat gleich eins verbaut. Diese wirken dann auf das Ein-
speiseschütz. Bei einen Fehler im Umrichter, könnte ein Halbleiter einen Defekt
haben und den Widerstand bis zum Brand bestrommen. 
Wenn zb kein Bremswiderstand verwendet werden muss, kann auch auf das 
Speiseschütz verzichtet werden. 

Wir verbauen zb nur ein Schütz und schalten die sichere Freigabe des Umrichters.


----------



## Paule (5 Oktober 2011)

Bei größeren Umrichtern und längerem Anlagenstillstand schalte ich gerne mal die Leistung zur Energieeinsparung ab. 
Die Verlustleistung manche Geräte sind da nicht unerheblich.


----------



## doctorVLT (5 Oktober 2011)

*Info*

Hi, bin zwar nicht der Spizialist dafür aber warum Netzschütz wegschalten? Und warum der Zusammenhang mit Bremswiderstand?
Netz ist vor FU, Bremswiderstand betrifft generatorische Last motorseitig.

Der FC 302, wie von vom Kollegen erwähnt, hat Klemme 37 STO. Damit wird SIL2 bzw. alte Sicherheitskat0 usw erreicht.....also im Fehlerfall, bei Benutzen der richtigen Komponenten , schaltet FU Ausgang frei und erzeugt Alarm68....ist so abgenommen.

Netzschütz ist aus FU-Sicht eh Problematisch wg Kondensatoren/Ladeschaltung.

Gruß


Zudem hier ein Text von der Danfoss- Beschreibung:

*Sichere Vermeidung von gefahrbringenden Bewegungen

*Die  VLT können signifikant dazu beitragen, die  Systemkosten für die funktionale Sicherheit einer Maschine/Anlage zu  senken. Dafür sind die FC 302 serienmäßig mit einem sicheren  Digitaleingang mit der nach EN 61800-5-2 ausgeführten Funktion „Sicher  abgeschaltetes Moment“ (engl.: „STO – Safe Torque Off “) ausgestattet.  Die Sicherheitskategorie, die sich damit erreichen lässt, entspricht dem  Performance Level d nach EN ISO 13849-1 bzw. SIL 2 nach EN 61508.   Dieser Eingang lässt sich direkt mit einem sicheren Initiator  (Sicherheitsschaltgerät) verbinden. Während aktivierter Schutzfunktion  bleibt der Antrieb weiter am Netz. Im Vergleich zur klassischen  Potenzialtrennung mit Netzschützen lassen sich so mit der „Safe Torque  Off “-Funktion recht  einfach einzelne Antriebe gemäß ihrer funktionalen  Anlagenzugehörigkeit in Stopp-Gruppen zusammenfassen, so dass sich der  sichere Zustand nur auf die gewünschten Anlagenteile beschränkt.  Vorteilhaft ist auch, dass bei häufigerem Auslösen der Schutzfunktion  nicht auf die Be-/Entladezeit des Zwischenkreises Rücksicht genommen  werden muss. Eine höhere Anlagenverfügbarkeit ist somit die Folge.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2011)

Bitte hier mal lesen http://www.keb.de/index.php?eID=tx_...hash=54ab269331ffd0937f0745e1687e46832b631609

Das Trift in der Regel auch auf andere Hersteller zu.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei SEW oder KEB wurde nur gesagt, das dieses Erfordelich ist wenn sich die
> Bremswiderstände nicht selber schützen, also quasi Eigensicher sind.



Wir setzen nur "eigensichere" Bremswiderstände ein. Diese sind mit einer thermischen Sicherung ausgerüstet, welche den Stromkreis bei Überhitzung unterbricht. (Wie bei Kaffeemaschinen oder Backöfen) Die Sicherheit erreichen wir dann über den "sicheren Halt". (Impulssperre des Wechselrichters) Daher haben wir kein Netzschütz vor dem FU.
Ich sehe da auch die Problematik mit der begrenzten Einschalthäufigkeit auf der Netzseite.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wir setzen nur "eigensichere" Bremswiderstände ein. Diese sind mit einer thermischen Sicherung ausgerüstet, welche den Stromkreis bei Überhitzung unterbricht. (Wie bei Kaffeemaschinen oder Backöfen) Die Sicherheit erreichen wir dann über den "sicheren Halt". (Impulssperre des Wechselrichters) Daher haben wir kein Netzschütz vor dem FU.
> Ich sehe da auch die Problematik mit der begrenzten Einschalthäufigkeit auf der Netzseite.



Das machen wir auch, aber bei den größeren Widerständen gibt es keine 
Eigensicheren mehr. Eine Gefahr besteht Dan darin das vor Ort mal etwas
getauscht wird und dieser Umstand nicht beachtet wird und es dann zum
Brand kommt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Oktober 2011)

Solche Gedankenspiele gehen mir etwas zu weit. Ein Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung, dass nur Original-Ersatzteile zum Einsatz kommen dürfen ist aus meiner Sicht dazu auch ausreichend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht unbedingt den Kunden, mit den wechseln, sondern
ein gestresster Monteur zb


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Oktober 2011)

Ich montiere selbst 
Vom Prinzip her hast Du ja Recht. Das ist eine "verdeckte" Fehlerquelle die u.U. unangenehme Folgen haben kann.


----------



## Deltal (7 Oktober 2011)

Gedakenspiele.. ich durfte schon einmal vor ein paar Jahren Umrichter, Widerstand und Schaltschrankdeckel tauschen, als ein Bremschoper versagt hatte. 30kW Umrichter, 15kW Widerstand und glück das über dem Schrank keine Kabelpritsche o.Ä. angebaut war.
Deswegen war mir das mit dem Schütz auch noch in Erinnerung geblieben, weil ich es halt dann mal "heimlich" nachrüsten sollte


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
genau dies entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen, es gibt Hersteller und Anwendungen mit und ohne Netzschütz. Für STO wird ein Schütz bei integrierter Sicherheit meist nicht benötigt.
Hier ist wie immer eine genaue Studie der Betriebsanleitungen und Datenblätter nötig ganz besonders wenn es Zertifizierte bzw. Baumustergeprüfte Bauteil sind.  
Nach meiner Meinung macht es aber keinen Sinn für ein schon gemindertes Risiko nochmal einen Netzschütz zusetzen. 
Und wenn man zum Brandschutz spezielle Bremswiederstände  und diese dann auch in allen Listen und eventuell auch in der Betriebsanleitung erwähnt dann muss man nicht weil einer dann doch ein falsches Bauteil einbauen könnte noch einen Abschaltweg einbauen. Betreiber von Maschinen haben auch entsprechende Pflichten.


----------



## 8051 (7 Oktober 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Gedakenspiele.. ich durfte schon einmal vor ein paar Jahren Umrichter, Widerstand und Schaltschrankdeckel tauschen, als ein Bremschoper versagt hatte. 30kW Umrichter, 15kW Widerstand und glück das über dem Schrank keine Kabelpritsche o.Ä. angebaut war.
> Deswegen war mir das mit dem Schütz auch noch in Erinnerung geblieben, weil ich es halt dann mal "heimlich" nachrüsten sollte




Kann ich nur bestätigen  *ACK*


----------



## Sesssko (9 Oktober 2011)

Die Sache mit dem überhitzten Bremswiderstand ist die eine Sache.
Moderne Frequenzumrichter bieten Sicherheitsfunktionen wie z.B. STO (Safe Torque Off). Aber die Bezeichnung der Sicherheitsfunktion sagt ja eigentlich schon aus, dass nur das Drehmoment zum Motor sicher abgeschaltet wird und der Wechselrichter kein Drehfeld erzeugen kann. Bei einem defekt eines IGBT im Wechselrichter würde am Motor immer noch Spannung anliegen.
Meines Verständnisses nach geht es doch immer noch primär um den Personenschutz im Fehlerfall.
Wie denkt ihr über meine Verständnisweise der Sicherheitsfunktionen?
Gruß, Sascha


----------



## ChristianVogel (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir sind nach wie vor 2 Netzschütze vorgeschaltet bei einer 2kreisigen Abschaltung, wie vorab erwähnt erzeugt der FU/Servo einfach kein Drehfeld mehr bei STO, Spannung steht aber nachwievor an am Motor!

Das Netzschütz bei den Bremswiderständen dient ja auch dem Geräteschutz und auch Brandschutz!!! ist beispielsweise bei einem Movidrive mal der Bremschopper durchgeschossen, kann ein Drahtgitterwiderstand durchaus zum glühen kommen! Da empfielt sich dann eine Stromüberwachung welche auf die Reglerfreigabe greift...

Ich verfahre so, daß ich eine Schutztür auf die STO-Eingänge greifen lasse, das die Antriebe nicht anlaufen können, aber Not-Halt heißt bei mit trotzdem: UNVERZÖGERT den Schnellstop auslösen, nach 1s VERZÖGERT die Netzabschaltung.

WICHTIG: Man braucht ja nicht für jeden Regler separat einige Netzschütze!!! Man muß bei allen gängigen FU's lediglich den Leitungswuerschnitt passend zur Vorischerung wählen! Dieser kann natürlich variieren, je nachdem wie groß ein Antrieb vorgesichert werden darf und welcher Querschnitt angeschlossen weden kann! Diese Infos stehen aber in jedem Handbuch detailliert drinnen...

MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

ChristianVogel schrieb:


> Das Netzschütz bei den Bremswiderständen dient ja auch dem Geräteschutz und auch Brandschutz!!! ist beispielsweise bei einem Movidrive mal der Bremschopper durchgeschossen, kann ein Drahtgitterwiderstand durchaus zum glühen kommen! Da empfielt sich dann eine Stromüberwachung welche auf die Reglerfreigabe greift...



Um es nocheinmal extra zu erwähnen, ein Wegschalten der Gerätefreigabe 
reicht bei diesen Fehlerfall nicht, es *muss* die Netzspanung weggeschaltet
werden.


----------



## Deltal (9 Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Spannung im STO Modus ist auch so eine Sache. Nicht jedem Elektriker (oder auch Mechaniker) ist bewusst das die Motorleitung noch Spannung führen kann, wenn sie sich im Schutzbereich sind. 
Gerade wenn sonst immer über ein Netzschütz die ganze Anlage abgeschaltet wird..


----------



## ChristianVogel (9 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Um es nocheinmal extra zu erwähnen, ein Wegschalten der Gerätefreigabe
> reicht bei diesen Fehlerfall nicht, es *muss* die Netzspanung weggeschaltet
> werden.


 

@Rostiger nagel... Habe grade nachgeschaut: Natürlich greift die Stromüberwachung auch auf das eingezeichnete Netzschütz... Da waren die Tippfinger wieder schneller als der Kopf...


----------



## ChristianVogel (9 Oktober 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Das mit der Spannung im STO Modus ist auch so eine Sache. Nicht jedem Elektriker (oder auch Mechaniker) ist bewusst das die Motorleitung noch Spannung führen kann, wenn sie sich im Schutzbereich sind.
> Gerade wenn sonst immer über ein Netzschütz die ganze Anlage abgeschaltet wird..


 

war da nichtmal was mit den 5 Sicherheitsregeln...  Ein Mechaniker hat ja auch da dran nix zu werkeln oder? Auch kein EUP!


----------



## Safety (9 Oktober 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Das mit der Spannung im STO Modus ist auch so eine Sache. Nicht jedem Elektriker (oder auch Mechaniker) ist bewusst das die Motorleitung noch Spannung führen kann, wenn sie sich im Schutzbereich sind.
> Gerade wenn sonst immer über ein Netzschütz die ganze Anlage abgeschaltet wird..



 Hallo,
  also ein STO dient dazu dass ein Werker eine kurze Störung beseitigen oder kurze Wartung durchführen kann. Auf keinen Fall zu Reparaturzwecken dies muss in der Betriebsanleitung beschrieben sein. Wenn man die einfachsten Sicherheitsregeln nicht beachtet dann nützten auch zwei Schütze nichts denn es gibt immer noch Spannung in der Maschine. Und ich wiederhole auch nochmal nicht jeder Hersteller fordert immer einen Netzschütz, alles was man dann zusätzlich machen will, kann man machen muss man aber nicht.  Es geht auch um entsprechende Kosten es würde ja auch ein Übergeordnete Netztrenneinrichtung für Elektro oder ein Motorschutzschalter oder Sicherungsautomat mit Unterspannungsauslöser reichen.


----------



## 414 (9 Oktober 2011)

hi,

was spricht dagegen einen FU (mit viel EMV-"Fallen") netzseitig zu trennen? Meiner Kenntnis nach, ist der sichere Halt nichts weiter als die Abschaltung des Zwischenkreises über eine zusätzliche elektronische Baugruppe. Das Netz liegt immer noch an den Klemmen an. 
Ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich nicht an einem Antrieb (Fahr- oder Hubantrieb) arbeiten, wenn ich weiß, dass am FU 400V anliegen.


----------



## Safety (9 Oktober 2011)

Also ein FU mit STO macht was er zu machen hat, er verhindert in dem angegeben Sicherheitsniveau dass ein Drehmoment am Motor aufgebaut werden kann. Wenn der angegebene PL dem ermittelten PLr entspricht dann ist das genug und auch Stand der Technik.  Der Netzschütz kann nach heutigem Stand der Technik einen PLc erreichen aber wie schon geschrieben von einem anderen Kollegen kann dies bei häufiger Auslösung zu Problemen führen und es muss auch eine gewissen Zeit eingehalten werden. 




Welche Arbeiten mit STO ausgeführt werden dürfen habe ich schon geschrieben.


----------



## Deltal (10 Oktober 2011)

Mache einem Mechaniker erstmal klar was STO ist  "Wieso? ist doch aus, oder?"  
Müsste diese Funktion den explizit in der BA stehen? Oder reicht das übliche "bei Wartung ist der Hauptschalter auszuschalten"?


----------



## Safety (10 Oktober 2011)

Es muss in der Betriebsanleitung  beschrieben werden wie die Maschine sicher zu betreiben ist. Hierzu gehört auch Reinigung, Wartung, Instandhaltung. 
  Hier sollten auch stehen, dass bei Reparaturarbeiten die Netztrenneinrichtungen abgeschaltet werden und auch gesichert werden müssen. Dies hat nicht nur mit STO zu tun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich also die Gefahr übe die Bremswiderstände ausschließen kann, weil
Sie Eigensicher sin, brauche ich nir eine Hauptschalter um Frei zuschalten?

Muss ich die anderen Bremswiderstände mit in meine Gefahrnanalyse mit
einbeziehen, da ja Brandgefahr besteht?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Oktober 2011)

Ich gebe jetzt mal meine ganz persönliche (also subjektive) Meinung dazu ab.

Wenn ich eigensichere Bremswiderstände und Frequenzumformer mit sicherem Halt habe, sehe ich da für die meisten Anwendungsfälle bis pl d erstmal ein durchdachtes Konzept, um die Gefahren gegen ungewolltes Anlaufen auszuschließen. Da kann man jetzt noch aufpimpen um ein besseres Gefühl zu haben, aber eigentlich ist 1-mal richtig zu Ende gedacht doch ausreichend. Und da sehe ich in dieser Konfiguration erstmal kein Netzschütz.

Sicher kann man jetzt noch weitere Argumente finden, die für den Einsatz von Netzschützen sprechen würden. Es klingt ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn ich den Laien noch vor Unfällen schütze, indem ich die Sicherheit erhöhe.

Aber wo will man da noch hin? Ich denke da an so einfallsreiche Dinge wie den Hinweis auf einem Kaffebecher, dass der Inhalt heiß sein kann. Oder dass ein Erdnussriegel Spuren von Nüssen enthalten kann...

Es sollte doch grundsätzlich keine Frage sein, ob ein Laie an Dingen rumschraubt, die offensichtlich Fachkräften vorbehalten sind. Jetzt steht in der Betriebsanleitung auch noch drin, was selbstverständlich sein sollte: "...Arbeiten nur durch ausgebildete Fachkräfte..." und "...für Wartungs- und Reparaturarbeiten ist der Hauptschalter auszuschalten, gegen unbefugtes Einschalten zu sichern..."

Warum bitte schön muss ich mich jetzt noch damit herumschlagen, dass der Staplerfahrer oder ein Maschinenbediener auf die Idee kommt den Elektriker zu spielen?

Ich übergebe eine Anlage mit Schulung und entsprechender Dokumentation. Ab diesem Moment sehe ich ganz klar den Betreiber in der Pflicht.


----------



## Safety (10 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  ja der Betreiber hat auch Pflichten und die sind nicht weniger schwer zu erfüllen. Dazu gehört auch das die Betriebsanleitungen bei der Maschine ist und auch gelesen und verstanden wird. Aber eine Elektrofachkraft wird auch immer eine Spannungsfreiheit feststellen bevor anfängt zuarbeiten. 
  Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung ist die 9. Verordnung GPSG (ProdSG)  für den Betreiber und er ist genauso in der Haftung wie der Maschinenbauer. Da sind viele Tickende Zeitbomben in den Betrieben, keine Überprüfung  nach BetrSichV die sollte bis 2002 abgeschlossen sein. Maschinen nach 1995 ohne CE usw.


----------



## magus111 (26 November 2011)

Guten Abend

erstmal eine sache die mir hir wichtig erscheint. 
Zum einen hat ein Umrichter egal welcher Hersteller immer noch Energie im Zwischenkreis und diese baut sich unter umständen sehr langsam ab. Manche Lüftungshersteller sind dazu übergegangen Wartungsschalter vor den Motoren zu setzen (bitte kommt mir nicht mit EMV der Schirm ist meistens an der Stelle unterbrochen...).
Vor ein Paar Posts wurde geschrieben das der FC 302 den Zwischenkreis wegschaltet bei abfall der Klemme 37, das ist nicht richtig die Klemme 37 ist Hartwaremäßig auf die IGBT´s Verdrahter und gibt quasie die Ansteuerung frei. Es ist wie oben schon geschrieben gewährleistet das keine Meschanische bewegung mehr auftritt mehr aber nicht es handelt sich hirbei im eine STOPkategorie glaube 0. 
Es gab schon fälle da hat der ELO die einfach abgeklemmt ok nicht passirt aber das ist nicht im Sinne des FU Herstellers.
Thema Bremswiedertände.
Weiterhin wird in manchen Handbüchern gesagt das auch ein Schütz zwischen Bremswiederstand und abgang FU zwischengeschaltet werden kann, ist immer recht interessant weil man hit mit DC spannungen im Fehlerfall von bis zu 1000 V DC laut Hersteller rechnen muss.
Die beste sache ist wirklich vor dem FU ein Netzschütz zu setzten, und was genauso wichtig ist den Bremswiederstand mit einem Temperaturfühler überwacht.
Das ist immer eine sache das der FU den fehler ausgibt aber will man sich bei Brandgefahr wirklich auf ein Stück software verlassen?
Wie gesagt das betrift meiner meinung alle Hersteller die FU´s vertreiben. Wenn Wiederstände so ausgelegt sind wie manche von Koch dan braucht man das nicht unbedingt.
Berichtigt mich wen ihr das anders Seht.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend
Magus


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 November 2011)

Ich möchte den Sinn von "Reparaturschaltern" gar nicht in Frage stellen.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das so:
Die Entladung des Zwischenkreises dauert je nach Anlage einige Minuten, bis die Spannung auf ein ungefährliches Maß abgebaut wurde.
Das habe ich im 2. Lehrjahr gelernt...
Ich persönlich bin einfach der Meinung, dass man nicht alles "idiotensicher" bauen muss. Arbeiten an elektrischen Anlagen sind nun einmal der Elektrofachkraft vorbehalten. Und die muss das einfach wissen.

Ich glaube auch, dass die Begriffe Stopkategorie und STO in Deinem Beitrag durcheinandergewürfelt wurden.

Stopkategorien haben etwas damit zu tun, wie ein Antrieb in den Stillstand versetzt wird. Zur Erklärung nehme ich einmal den Fall Stopkategorie 0 heraus.
"Ungesteuertes Stillsetzen durch sofortige Abschaltung der Energiezufuhr zur Aktorik".

Variante 1: Motorschütz wird abgeschaltet. Es erfolgt also eine galvanische Trennung. Der Motor ist spannungslos und die Achse trudelt aus.
Variante 2: Umrichter wird abgeschaltet über die Funktion "sicherer Halt". Es liegt keine Spannung mehr an, um die IGBTs anzusteuern. Es erfolgt keine galvanische Trennung. Man spricht hier von STO = Safety torque off: An dem Motor kann keine drehmomentbildende Energie zu einem unerwarteten Anlauf führen. Auch hier trudelt die Achse aus. Dennoch kann der Motor nicht als spannungsfrei betrachtet werden.


----------



## magus111 (27 November 2011)

Richtigstellung meines voherigen Posts

ich habe geschieben das die Klemme 37 die Ansteuerung der IGBt´s wegschaltet das ist so richtig. 
Was NICHT falsch verstanden werden darf mit Freischalten des FU´s.
Wenn mann sich das Schaltschemata des FC 302 anschaut kann man erkennen das die Klemme 37 auf die IGBT´s geführt wird. Bei einen Fehler in diesen kann immer noch eine Spannung anliegen. Es ist aber durch den Tüv festgestellt worden das keine Mechanische bewegung mehr möglich ist. 
Also b.z. bei Hebern wen die Klemme 37 aufgeht und nur eine Haltebremse vorgesehen ist würde ich nicht drunterstehen  
Hoffe ich habe mich richtig ausgedrückt.

Magus111

p.s. Danke an Tigerente1974  für die info das im Forum richtig zu stellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2011)

in erster Linie geht es hier in diesen Thema darum ob *Grundsätzlich* Netzschütze vor Umrichter
erforderlich sind, je nach Typ und Anwendung ist es nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Dieses ist natürlich 
Endsprechend der Auslegung und Anforderung des FU-Herstellers und der Anwendung genau zu prüfen. 
Was bei den einen FU-Hersteller geht muss bei den anderen noch lange nicht der fall sein, selbst die Tpen
eines Herstellers können unterschiedliche Auslegungen erfordern. 

Dieses Thema auf einen bestimmten Hersteller runter zu brechen war bestimmt nicht im Sinn des Themen
Starters und gehört auch nicht hierher.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2011)

Jetzt hätte ich nocheinmal eine Frage zum Thema.
Wie kann und muss man feststellen das der Umrichter jetzt wirklich die Abschaltung durchgeführt hat?
Bei einer Konvektiionellen Schützschaltung, würde ich das Schütz über einen Öffnerkontakt Rück führen und
kann dementsprechend Maßnahmen und Testung durchführen. Dieses geht ja nicht beim FU, hier könnte es
ja sein das die Freigabe garnicht sauber weggeschaltet ist und der FU nur im Stillstand vor sich her regelt. 
Hier könnte es sogar trotz stillstandsüberwachung zu einen Unfall kommen.


----------



## Safety (30 November 2011)

Hallo,
also man ermittelt ein Risikohöhe mit z.B. dem Anhang A der DIN EN ISO 13849-1
z.B. PLr=d dann wählt man einen Umrichter mit z.B. STO in PLd dieses schließt man dann nach Datenblatt an dann erfüllt der Umrichter eben PLd. Also genau das was ich zur Risikominderung benötige nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also man ermittelt ein Risikohöhe mit z.B. dem Anhang A der DIN EN ISO 13849-1
> z.B. PLr=d dann wählt man einen Umrichter mit z.B. STO in PLd dieses schließt man dann nach Datenblatt an dann erfüllt der Umrichter eben PLd. Also genau das was ich zur Risikominderung benötige nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger!



Also hofft man das der Umrichter schon das richtige tun wird .......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2011)

Mir geht es garnicht mal um die Umrichter, es geht um die Speisung der Safe Eingänge, wenn
da mal etwas schief läuft. Bei einen Schütz kann man das rausbekommen, abe bei einen FU. 

Bei Schützen sind spiegelkontakte oder zwangsgeführte Kontakte bei der Rückmeldung gefordert,
bei einen FU aber nichts, auch irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## nico (1 Dezember 2011)

Die Eingänge des Umrichters werden doch entweder von einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät oder einem sicheren Ausgang angesteuert. Von daher hat man ja eine Diagnose. Die Leitungen sollten dann aber natürlich nur im selben Einbauraum geschützt verlegt sein.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mir geht es garnicht mal um die Umrichter, es geht um die Speisung der Safe Eingänge, wenn
> da mal etwas schief läuft. Bei einen Schütz kann man das rausbekommen, abe bei einen FU.
> 
> Bei Schützen sind spiegelkontakte oder zwangsgeführte Kontakte bei der Rückmeldung gefordert,
> bei einen FU aber nichts, auch irgendwie merkwürdig.



Bei den meisten Umrichtern, die ich kenne, ist es so, dass du schon eine Rückmeldung / Fehlermeldung bekommen kannst.
Diese kannst du in deine Sicherheitsfunktion verknüpfen, musst es aber meist nicht. denn schliesslich soll das Ding ja quasi eigensicher sein.

Ist auch nichts anderes als z.B. ei den modernen Schutztürschaltern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 Dezember 2011)

Ich kann schon verstehen, warum diese Frage gestellt wird. Übrigens ging es mir da auch schon so.
Es wird immer "verlangt", dass über einen Diagnosepfad erkannt wird, ob die Abschaltung tatsächlich erfolgt ist. Eben wie die Rückführung über einen Schützkontakt. Bei einem Umrichter gibt es keine Forderung nach einem "Testkanal". Man verlässt sich darauf, dass die Funktion "sicherer Halt" zweifelsfrei funktioniert. Kann man das wirklich? Gibt es da so etwas wie einen Fehlerausschluss? Macht es Sinn, ggf einen potentialfreien Kontakt des Umrichters einzubinden um damit ein Wiedereinschalten zu verhindern, falls der Umrichter im sicheren Halt immer noch "betriebsbereit" ist?
Zugegeben habe ich das nicht bis zum Ende gedacht und mich entschieden, dass hier ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden kann. Aber so richtig gefallen hat mir das nie...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2011)

Meiner Auffassung nach müsste im Umrichter irgendein zwangsgeführtes Sicherheitsrelais
sitzen das die Ansteuerung des Leistungsteils Wegschaltet und dieses nach außen führt. 
Die Relaiskontakte die üblicherweise im FU sitzen sind meiner Auffassung nach, da nicht
ausreichend.


----------



## Chräshe (1 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Auffassung nach müsste im Umrichter irgendein zwangsgeführtes Sicherheitsrelais
> sitzen das die Ansteuerung des Leistungsteils Wegschaltet und dieses nach außen führt.
> Die Relaiskontakte die üblicherweise im FU sitzen sind meiner Auffassung nach, da nicht
> ausreichend.


*Etwa so... ?*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2011)

Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt, wir arbeiten mit KEB und SEW, die wollen von so etwas nichts 
wissen. Bei direkter Nachfrage bekommt man keine Antwort, die Beckhoff Lössung find ich klasse und
so gehört sich das auch meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## vita-2002 (3 Mai 2016)

Ich möchte jetzt das Thema auffrischen

Nach Lenze Angaben:



> Gefahr!
> Mit der Funktion ”Sicher abgeschaltetes Moment” (STO) ist ohne zusätzliche
> Maßnahmen kein ”Not-Aus” nach EN 60204 möglich. Zwischen Motor und
> Antriebsregler gibt es keine galvanische Trennung, keinen Serviceschalter oder
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2016)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt das Thema auffrischen
> 
> Nach Lenze Angaben:



Mann muß da auch zwischen Not-Aus und Not-Halt unterscheiden.


----------



## Safety (3 Mai 2016)

Hallo, da werden einige Sachverhalte durcheinandergewirbelt.


Not-Halt = STO = keine Trennung vom Netz
Weiterhin verhindern des unerwarteten Wiederanlauf
Siehe DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 5.4. und 9.2.2.


Not-Aus = Spannung abschalten, siehe DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 9.2.5.4.3. Ist nur in speziellen Fällen notwendig.  Ich sehe bei einem Umichter keine Notwendigkeit für Not-Aus.
Netztrennung = galvanische Trennung durch eine Netztrenneinrichtung entsprechend DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 5.3. Keine Schütze aufgeführt!
Ein Hauptschalter oder andere vorgeschaltete Geräte die diesen Abschnitt erfüllen ist notwendig. Bei großen Maschine ist ein Abschaltkonzept LoTo erforderlich.

Dafür ist kein Schütz notwendig oder ausreichend.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2016)

Inzwischen kommt von immer Seiten die Empfehlung von Reparaturschaltern. Ist ja klar, wieder mehr Umsatz für die Hersteller.
Bis jetzt hab ich im Schaltplan die entsprechenden Hinweise zur Abschaltung. Bei grossen Anlagen gibt es eine entsprechende Abschaltmatrix.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## andi2690 (3 Mai 2016)

bei SEW z.b ist der STO (z.b vom MDX61B) PL d und dieser ist Hardwaremäßig auch ins Leistungsteil geführt, wenn also STO ansteht ist auch sicher abgeschalten. Trozdem kann Spannung am Motor anliegen! STO ist nicht zur Spannungsabschaltung


----------



## Safety (3 Mai 2016)

Hallo Dieter, es gibt einige Wege den unerwarteten Wiederanlauf zu verhindern, Wartungsschalter können bei großen Anlagen bei denen es auch Sinn macht nützlich sein. Aber die EMV lässt grüßen, oft wird das nicht beachtet und dann gibt es Störungen die niemand erklären kann.
Bei kleinen und mittleren Anlagen reicht eine Netztrenneinrichtung und sonst steht ja auch in der Norm was man sonst noch alles nehmen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2016)

Wir haben hier in Deutschland qualifizierte Facharbeiter und machen jährliche Schulungen und Unterweisungen.
Und im Jahr 2016 sollen diese Facharbeiter zu blöd sein um z.B. 3 Drähte am MSS oder Umrichter vor einer Reparatur abzuklemmen...
Ich habe nix gegen Reparaturschalter, wo sie notwendig sind ... aber eben nur da.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in Deutschland qualifizierte Facharbeiter und machen jährliche Schulungen und Unterweisungen.
> Und im Jahr 2016 sollen diese Facharbeiter zu blöd sein um z.B. 3 Drähte am MSS oder Umrichter vor einer Reparatur abzuklemmen...
> Ich habe nix gegen Reparaturschalter, wo sie notwendig sind ... aber eben nur da.



Wozu am MSS abklemmen, der hoffentlich vor dem Umrichter sitzt.
Mann schaltet diesen aus und befolgt dann die 5 Sicherheitsregeln.
Was soll dann noch passieren?


----------



## zako (3 Mai 2016)

Welchen Sicherheitslevel brauchst Du denn?
Es gibt z.B. PLd - auch Umrichter mit PLe / SIL3, siehe 

http://www.siemens.com/press/de/pre...n/2014/digitalfactory/pr2014100003dfde.htm&co


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wozu am MSS abklemmen, der hoffentlich vor dem Umrichter sitzt.
> Mann schaltet diesen aus und befolgt dann die 5 Sicherheitsregeln.
> Was soll dann noch passieren?



Im Reparaturfall übernimmt bei Fördertechnikanlagen gerne mal ein Mitarbeiter den Transport. Mit Auslösen des MSS werden aber auch die Freigaben von vor- und nach gelagerte Elementen weggenommen. Deshalb MSS abklemmen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (4 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Reparaturfall übernimmt bei Fördertechnikanlagen gerne mal ein Mitarbeiter den Transport. Mit Auslösen des MSS werden aber auch die Freigaben von vor- und nach gelagerte Elementen weggenommen. Deshalb MSS abklemmen.


Das funktioniert aber nur bei solchen Anlagen/Maschinen, bei denen Störungen der FUs nicht abgefragt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Reparaturfall übernimmt bei Fördertechnikanlagen gerne mal ein Mitarbeiter den Transport. Mit Auslösen des MSS werden aber auch die Freigaben von vor- und nach gelagerte Elementen weggenommen. Deshalb MSS abklemmen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Regel Nr 2 gilt auch im Allgäu: "Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern"

Beim Motorschutzschalter, einfach ein Vorhängeschloß einhängen und
ein Hinweiß am Schalter anbringen "VORSICHT, es wird Gearbeitete
Mitarbeiter: Hinak der Schreckliche"


----------



## HaKu (6 Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich bin aktuell an dem selben Thema dran. Momentan schalten  wir 2 Maschinen á 2x 75KW Riemen-Antriebe parallel, über konventionelle  Stern-Dreieck-Schützschaltung. 2 Maschinen á 1x90KW.
Da wir nun doch  mal so langsam an unsere eigenen Trafo-Stationen denken, zwecks  Schaltspitzen und Anfahrstrom, werden die alten Schaltungen durch FU´s  respektive Sanftanläufe, ausgetauscht.
Persöhnlich habe ich eine  Abneigung gegen die, nicht ganz billigen, Netzschütze entwickelt. Zu oft  sind die (überdimensionierten) Schütze kleben geblieben.
Zum Thema Not-Aus und Not-Halt ist zu sagen;
Wir nutzen in dem Sinne beides. 
1.  In einem Anlagenteil muss mittlerweile bei betätigen des Not-Aus  Tasters, die Anlage auf Grund der Schwungmasse, Aktiv über die Antriebe  Bremsen werden d.h. mit abgeschaltetem FU wird das nichts. 
2. Im  Vorgelagerter Anlagenteil reicht es bei betätigtem Not-Aus Taster  Spannungsfrei austrudeln. Dies realisieren wir über  Unterspannungsauslösern in den NZM Schaltern. Auch da ist nachfolgen  kein Schütz nötig. 
    Eine Allpolige Sichere Trennung ist gewährleistet.

In Beiden Fällen kommen keine Netzschütze zum Einsatz.

Es  gibt da nicht die Pauschale Lösung. Jede Anlage ist da anderst  gestrickt. Vor allem wenn es um den oftmals erwähnten generatorischen  Betrieb geht.

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2016)

HaKu schrieb:


> 2. Im  Vorgelagerter Anlagenteil reicht es bei betätigtem Not-Aus Taster  Spannungsfrei austrudeln. Dies realisieren wir über  Unterspannungsauslösern in den NZM Schaltern. Auch da ist nachfolgen  kein Schütz nötig.
> Eine Allpolige Sichere Trennung ist gewährleistet.



Genau das mögen aber sehr viele Umrichter ganz und gar nicht und reagieren darauf mit defektem Zwischenkreis.
Da solltest du beim Hersteller nachfragen....

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Glasesba (7 Mai 2016)

Also ich sehe das so (arbeite normalerweise mit Sinamics S120 / G120):

Aus  sicherheitstechnischer Sicht reicht die Anteuerung von STO bis PL d.  Wenn man PL e braucht ist ein zusätzlicher Netzschütz der über einen  F-DO oder ein Sicherheitsrelais angesteuert wird notwendig. Wenn man STO  über Klemmen am Umrichter ansteuern will hat man entweder eine  2-kanalige Struktur (Beim Siemens S120 z.B. ein Kontakt auf die CU320-2  und ein Kontakt auf das Motormodul) oder eine 1-kanalige Struktur die  dann geschützt verlegt sein muss. Eine STO Rückmeldung vom Umrichter  sehe ich als nicht zwingend erforderlich an. Das Gerät dass die Spannung  von den STO Klemmen wegschaltet muss ja ein Sicherheitsgerät sein dass  sich selbst überwacht. Aber natürlich kann man auch vom Umrichter  entweder über Feldbuss oder Klemmen sich den aktuellen Status  zurücklesen, das Feedback Signal muss ja nicht sicher ausgeführt sein.      

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich immer für einen Netzschütz weil  man den Umrichter dann in Zeiten wo die Anlage steht komplett  abschalten kann und somit auch Energie sparen kann. Hängt aber natürlich  von der Anwendung ab, wie oft und wie lange der Antrieb aus ist.


----------



## Glasesba (7 Mai 2016)

Von Siemens gibt es dazu auch ein FAQ:

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/710/48336710/att_115545/v1/48336710_faq_sil3_de.pdf


----------



## HaKu (7 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau das mögen aber sehr viele Umrichter ganz und gar nicht und reagieren darauf mit defektem Zwischenkreis.
> Da solltest du beim Hersteller nachfragen....
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Sorry ich war da leider zu ungenau. Die Antriebe mit Frequenzumrichter haben keine Unterspannungsauslösung im NZM.
Mir ist bewusst das die Zwischenkreisspannung in diesem Falle unkontrollierbar wäre.
Eine gerichtetes Anhalten ist da auch nicht mehr möglich.

Die Antriebe mit den Sanftstartern haben diese Unterspannungsauslösung. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, ist denen das recht egal.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (14 Mai 2016)

Hallo in die angeregte Diskussionsrunde!

Ich möchte, mal ganz unabhängig von STO und Ausgangs-Rep.-Schaltern, zu bedenken geben, daß sich ein normaler FU, wenn er keinen Chopper und/oder an den keinen Bremswiderstand angeschlossen und das alles auch noch richtig konfiguriert ist, nicht gegen zu hohe ZK-Spannungen "wehren" kann, wenn sie netzseitig bedingt sind, z.B. durch ein extrem unruhiges oder durch Oberschwingungsbelastung demolierten Netzsinus. Es sei denn, er hat ein Netzschütz und in dessen Spulenpfad ist der Störmeldekontakt vom FU mit eingeschleift...
Zum Thema STO: ich erlebe relativ häufig, daß STO mit "Spannungsfreiheit am Motor" gleichgesetzt wird, obwohl genau das im Handbuch mehrfach ausdrücklich als es "nicht gegeben" erwähnt wird. Ober viele wollen wohl nur einen hohen PL-oder SIL-Wert sehen und überlesen das.
Ich bin ein "Fan" der Netzschütze!

Gruß
Mathias


----------

